# Anyone from New Jersey?



## DeDe

Hello All,My name is Dina and I have IBS(D) for 12 years already. I live in North Brunswick, New Jersey. I am curious to know if there are other IBS sufferers in New Jersey and especially in central New Jersey.Thank you.


----------



## Yasz

Hi,I have been reading all things about IBS. Found this site. I am from S. J. Town called Pine Hill, It is near Cherry Hill, 15 minutes away.I was looking for a support group in my area, if we all could leave the house haha


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Have you looked at the Meetings page for the location of the New Jersey meeting?


----------



## 20386

Dina,I am a research coordinator at Robert Wood Johnson Medical School in Piscataway. I just wanted to inform you about a research study we are currently doing for people with multiple physical symptoms that haven't been resolved by standard medical care including IBS and Fibromyalgia. If you are interested, give me a call at 732-235-3378 or email me at tiuje###umdnj.edu. I have posted more information regarding the study in the Products, Services, and Websites Forum. I hope to hear from you soon.Jade


----------



## 20250

I'm from south jersey. Millville, cumberland county


----------



## tltrull

Small world....Im in Millville too!


----------



## 20250

NO WAY!!! What part? There are 2 Millville's in Jersey. Aint that goofy?LOL Are you in Cumberland County as well, and what part? I'm by the old landfill. It sure is a small world


----------



## tltrull

Yeah Cumberland County!Im about 2 blocks west of Blinkers Custard.Heck if you go to the Wawa at Cedar and Main Ive probably seen ya...LOLI grew up here, moved to AZ for 12 years, and came back about 2 yrs ago. All of my family is still here....we probably even know some of the same people since its such a small town.By any chance do you go to Dr. Matusow up on Delsea & Sherman?


----------



## 20250

No WAY, I live 4 blocks from Blinkers. And yes, I went to that guy for 18 years. He did a scope on me a few months ago and found nothing!!! I just had a ct scan done at Temple U and found I have Diverticulitosis(sp). He's supposed to be the best because he advertises, but he doesn't care one bit about his patients. My brother went to him for gerd around ten years ago and he scoped him, found nothing, and put him on some med. My brother then went to Temple, had the same exact scope done and they found a growth of some sort blocking his esophagus. Did the surgery and he's been fine ever since. If you go to him, maybe you should find a new doc.This is so cool. I live on Cedar, Big remodeled house right before the new Rescue squad.See ya, neighbor!!


----------



## tltrull

I saw him last year and so far Ive actually like him. I felt very comfortable with him. He did blood work and stool samples right away and when those came back neg. scheduled the colonoscopy. Didnt find anything, but took random 3-4 biopsies to be sure he didnt miss anything. I remember nothing about the scope itself(had versed), if I didnt see pics I'd never know it was even done. I am now on Lotronex 1mg bid, but sometimes only take it once because of the constipating effects.


----------



## 20250

There's good and bad stories with any doc, I guess. He did all that with me too. I have been dx'ed by him IBS, IBD, IBS,IBD, and back to IBS. So the lotronex is helping you? and how long have you been taking it now?He put me on that too, didn't work for me.


----------



## tltrull

Been about a year now. Sometimes it works, other times not. But....I guess thats better than nothing working at all, right?


----------



## 20250

Yeah, I hear ya. Anything that helps is better than nothing. I'm glad it works for you, at least sometimes. Take Care and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## tltrull

If you dont mind me asking who do you go to now?Or, do you know of someone else good in the area? After what youve said I wouldnt mind getting a second opinion, but cant travel too far.I really wanted something to work better, I want to be able to work, but it is impossible at this point. I mean really who will hire or keep on someone missing ALOT of days, taking looong bathroom breaks and always late? I'm lucky to get out once a month for groceries at this point! I fast before doing this just so I know Im empty!When the Lotronex does work, it works too well and I have to skip a few days and use a laxative to get things going. Pretty much how I was before...taking Pepto and Immodium just to end up with Dulcolax by the end of the week.Today is a Lotronex not working at all day and I am miserable!


----------



## 20250

I am seeing Dr. krevsky at Temple University Hospital. It takes about 40 minutes to get there, but so far been worth it. I've only been there twice and both times have not sat more than 5 minutes before he called me in. Even when I had my ct scan and ultrasound, it was like nothing I ever experienced before, I was in and out within 2 hours total for both tests. They are just better at everything. I think I already told you dr Matusow did a scope during the summer and found nothing. Krevsky did a ct scan and found deverticlosis. Why didn't matusow see it? Also Matusow did bloodwork through quest for IBD and it came back positive. Krevsky did bloodwork and had Prometheus labs read it and I just found out today that I definetly do not have crohns or UC. Dr Matusow failed to tell me or does not know that you can't eat red meat the day before tests for cd or uc, as it will give a false positive. There's such a huge difference thats it's worth the trip to philly.I lived pretty much the same life as you. Don't eat all day until I get home from work,pain, D every day or so... So far I have seen some improvement, but not enough for me. I go back Jan 31st. I won't stop until I am normal again. It doesn't sound like the Lotronex is working all that well for you. I wonder if zelnorm would work better,for you and me, I know its the opposite of Lotronex(its for IBS C) but It would seem like if Lotronex doesn't work, or makes things worse, maybe Zelnorm would be better. I heard a couple people here with ibs d are trying it.I've rambled too long, maybe you should give Krevsky a call. I hope you feel better soon and if I don't hear from you, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## tltrull

Ive been thinking about some ppl who lived on Cedar way back...recognize any names?The Blizzard's (went to school with their son)Scott Fithian (Dr. Fithian's son, owned a TasteyKake route)Becky and Stanley Stiles (my best friends parents)The Swanson's used to live up there too on that short dead end street...Edgehill I think.I know some other ppl up that way too but they havent lived there too long on Porecca and Fairfield.My maiden name was Panzner, hubby's family are Trull's, and I have a bunch of ppl on my grandmom's side with Baxter. Dad's last name is Vaughn.


----------



## 20250

yep, I hung with almost everyone you mentioned except for the stiles. My last name is Clendaniel. Maybe you know someone in my family?


----------



## 20745

Hi I am KAren And i am from Nj Livingston a long long time agoNow I am in Calf Los angeles areaAnyone from LAWrite me backThanksKAren


----------



## tltrull

> quote:Originally posted by Brett sr:yep, I hung with almost everyone you mentioned except for the stiles. My last name is Clendaniel. Maybe you know someone in my family?


Last name doesnt sound familiar, but like I said I lived out of state for about 12 years before returning, and your kids are younger than me(pushin 32), and my kids younger than them.The Stiles lived right across from Scott, now their son has the house but is selling it. I used to help Scott out on the route occassionally when my bf(hubby now) couldnt.


----------



## 20250

Tastycake route? We know Scott mostly from our daughters being in cheerleading together on the same team, way back when.


----------



## tltrull

Yeah I used to ride around helping him deliver TasteyKakes LOL. I used to help my friend babysit his daughters as well when they were just tiny little things...when I came back they were all grown up! ok, I feel old now!


----------



## 20250

Yeah, I still see Scott at wawa often, standing outside chatting with someone, anyone. I don't think he will know who I am if you asked him, but he would remember my dh, Marietta. LOL, He was always giving her tastycakes to bring home.What a small world, to think on this bb with peeps from all over the world, that we live blocks away.LOL Still can't believe it.Merry Christmas to you and your family.Brett


----------



## 20250

31 isn't old. Your still a puppy. Once you hit 40 things start to go downhill fast!LOL


----------



## tltrull

Guess it just feels like that when you go away for a while and you come back and they all grew up!My youngest sister was 3 when I left, when I came back she was 15..yikes!


----------



## 20250

LOL, My, my, how the years go by!!


----------



## tltrull

By any chance did you just move into that house recently and sell a house on Fulton?


----------



## 20250

Yes, That is me. Do you know me? Because I still don't know who you are. How do you know this? Do you live on Fulton Street? How is the Lotronex treating you lately?


----------



## tltrull

I asked someone if they knew anyone with your last name. Apparently my sister and her husband bought your old house! LOL! Kristen & Matt.Susan said she recognized your name and that you probably knew my dad, Steve Vaughn.BTW, I got frustrated with the Lotronex and flushed it!I'm back to Immodium and Pepto.I think I read somewhere on here you do construction right? What kind? I could use some tips on fixing up this old house!tracytrull###netscape.net


----------



## 20250

This is getting way too weird,LOL.. 1st, who is Susan?, I'm pretty sure I know Steve, Your dad. How old is he? And did he grow up on South 3rd street? I think Susan is his younger sister, and they lived next to the alley on south 3rd street. And he would have a cousin or neighbor was named Heinz, I think, right? If my memory is working right, and I think we hung out during Paul Mccartney's band on the run Album days. And he used to have a bike?This is so funny!!! Yes that was my old house, and we have sooo many memories there, our kids grew up in that house, for a good 12 years. We just outgrew it when my business took off. I used the garage for my rec room for years, had a pool table out there and hung out there many a late nights with friends. Thats probably what Matt is using it for,LOL. My website is http://www.fiberdex.com I do exterior waterproof decks and vinyl rails on new and existing homes, and resurfacing swimming pools.I remodeled my house that I live in now as a project, and hope to find another handy man special soon, but really do it just for fun and something different. I'm doing work on the old BJ's chicken over the weekend for Jimmy Rhubart here in Millville.From the trouble you were having with lotronex, I thought you would be quitting it soon. Did you want my doc's number at Temple? I'm getting ready to order Mikes tapes because I have a feeling they will really help with everything.So that means that your aunt is Patty Coombs from the Maxx agency? Is Susan's last name Vaughn or was it Smith? This is Sooo Funny!!!


----------



## tltrull

I grew up on South 3rd(with my grandmother Joyce Panzner), and my Dad's grandfather had a house right up the street across from the Railroad Tavern. As far as I know my dad grew up on Woodland, but 15 yrs ago or so he did fix up the 3rd street house and live in it, but now rents it to my step-sister. He is living back on Woodland since his dad died.Susan, his wife thought maybe you worked with him at Silverton. BTW, my dad is about 49ish.Not sure who Patty Coombs is....may be related to Kristen though, we dont have the same mom, and her mom(also a Susan) is now remarried.He has 2 sisters, Pam(now Lupton) and Debbie(now Hoffman), and had 2 brothers Todd, and Paul(he died a while back).When I was younger (like7) he did have a bike.Want my dump? Its a handyman special...LOL.The place has barely been touched since the 70's LOL! Can you say avacado green? Or painted wallpaper over plaster?We only bought it because we came back here with no idea what we were doing and we werent sure where hubby would be working or how much he'd be making, and it was cheaper than rent! So.... he is stuck driving to PA for work. Now we are stuck til we sell or fix it up and sell.


----------



## 20250

OK, I must have him mixed up with someone else. I don't know him from Silverton. Haven't worked there since 99. I knew Pam and Todd, They lived on south 8th near the 7th street laundromat way back in the 70s. I went to school with Pam.


----------



## 20250

I know I would know your dad if I saw him, And Patty said she was her aunt, I think. Pam is around 41, 42, yes? and Todd 44, 45?


----------



## tltrull

Yup, thats them! My dad is currently living in that house on 9th & Woodland.Pam lives way up on west main near the big vets office.I'm not sure when he worked at Silverton, but it was a long time ago as well. He said he also worked with you in Egg Harbor and at Cobra? Even used to get a ride with you sometimes?So, you and Pam huh? LOL


----------



## 20250

Of course, Duh me, I was thinking of steve whilden. Had his face planted in my head. Yes, I know your dad. Tell him I said Hello. We worked for Cobra and Egg Harbor together, and he is good people. Neither place was a good place to work. Where is he working nowadays?I hung out with Todd and Pam when I was 14 or 15 years old, I think. Don't remember anything serious though.


----------



## tltrull

Some place in Vineland that makes air filters or something?I'll be sure to say Hi for you.


----------



## 20250

Ok, probably out on Mill road. Good for him. I didn't remember him until you said he worked with me at Cobra, then the bell went off. Have you seen Matusow lately?And what do you mean about me and Pam, HUH?LOL Got my wheels spinning now.


----------



## tltrull

Havent seen Matusow since my scope last year. I just called in once a month to have my script sent to me up until now.Living on Imodium & Pepto Cocktail right now.Since you didnt know who I was talking about at first, does that mean you didnt know he was Kristen's dad when you sold her the house?If he ever mentioned an older daughter who lived in AZ...that was me!The Pam thing...something my dad mentioned you told him one time. Then he was joking about you trying to pick up his daughter on the internet...LOL!Something about "First my sister, now my daughter."


----------



## 20250

Oh, I need to stop over and see him one of these days, cause I'm either going senile, or he is ,LMAO. I probably was teasing him if I said that to him, trying to get his goat. I was only like 14 when I hung with Pam and Todd. I'm going to look for his number, I have it somewhere from Cobra.And no, if I knew he was Kristen's dad, I would have charged more,LOL, Just kidding. This whole thing is really funny. Tell your dad that I said he only mentioned his older daughter in Arizona once, and he said Good Riddance!! Or make something up if you want.


----------



## tltrull

Im pretty sure his number has changed since then, but if you want the new one I think he is listed in the book under Susan Vaughn.


----------



## 20250

Thanks, I am going to call him and see how he's been doing? He was a cool guy, jokes around alot, but a cool guy. See ya


----------



## KLG

Wow, you two are scaring me. How cool is it that you two know similar people. What a small world. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a fellow New Jersian and live in Hunterdon County.


----------



## tltrull

> quote:Originally posted by I_H8_IBS:Wow, you two are scaring me. How cool is it that you two know similar people. What a small world. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a fellow New Jersian and live in Hunterdon County.


Well it is a VERY small town here, so its bound to happen.


----------



## KLG

I understand a small town, but the internet is a very BIG place







. Very cool!


----------



## 20250

Welcome I h8 ibs, Hunterdon county, up north, yes? Always good to see a fellow New Jersian.


----------



## tltrull

so, you live in the big white house then with the ford truck out front?I rode right by there yesterday when I was dropping my sister off at a friends house.Started Paxil yesterday after a good depressive breakdown type thing. One good thing about Matusow is he will prescribe you just about anything you ask for.I havent even seen him in a year. My family doc wouldnt give me anything unless I came in for a visit, even if I was already there once that month...UGH.


----------



## 20250

Good luck with the Paxil and tell your pop I said Hello. Yes, That's my truck, and that's my house.


----------



## 20250

Hey Tltrull, Have you read up on the side effects. I hear they are pretty intense for the first few weeks. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## tltrull

Hopefully you are right and side effects get better. I was in bed all day today with nausea!


----------



## 20250




----------



## tltrull

Today was much better. I am not a morning eater and took it in the AM yesterday. So today I ate a piece of Italian bread before taking it.I think I may be better off switching to nights, so atleast if I do get nausea I can sleep through it. What do you think? Is it better to take it at night?


----------



## 20250

Hi, I'm not sure when is better. I read some posts from Healthwise awhile ago and a few who responded said they got some serious dreams taking it before bed, some good and some bad. Did you look up past threads for paxil? There's alot of info here for it. Good luck with it.Bye Brett


----------



## KLG

Brett, Yes I live somewhat up north and work in Trenton (Mercer County).


----------



## 20250

Well Hello up there!


----------



## KLG




----------



## Dandaman

I'm from Ocean County currently, but I'm moving to Philadelphia soon.


----------



## peachmagenta

Hello! Nice to see someone in my area (Somerset) Do you know of any support groups in the area, or are you interested in starting one? It has been a long time since I have lived normally-seems like this alternating C&D are ruling my life. Even today, I am home from work due to severe stomach pain. it seems that I was ok for about a year nad a half, then suddenly started up again. this is probably due to stress that I am experiancing now. It would be nice to meet up.Maybe see you soonLisa


----------



## NJnetworker

Currently there is a support group for adults with IBS meeting in Neptune in Monmouth County, and another support group just for parents of children with IBS that meets in Bergen County. For details on these, or help in your starting your own group anywhere in NJ, call the npn-profit...*N.J. Self-Help Group Clearinghouse*"Helping people find & form their own community support groups throughout NJ for over 29 years."In NJ, phone *1-800-367-6274*, more easily remembered as 1-800-FOR-M.A.S.H. (Mutual Aid Self-Help). - Ed


----------

